# {Security} 4.2.1 Face lock 'exploit'



## wanderer (Jun 6, 2012)

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=43190

Currently, only Nexus 10 have been reported to have this problem. Can someone confirm that this is happening on other devices?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Face lock is one of the things i delete first after flashing a rom.. Its worthless and uses space.. If security is a big concern to you, use a pin or password. Facelock is not the way to go for security, as yarly has pointed out lol. Excellent yarly 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think they solved the issue of discerning a video loop of a person and the actual person being in front of the camera yet either. Something like that isn't overly hard for an average person to try to work around. It's about as secure as those fingerprint scanners on laptops that people could get around by using playdough or gummy bears.

I mean if you just don't want to screw with sliding to unlock the device, then it's okay to use, but if you're doing it because you want to keep nosy relatives, friends, criminals, significant others or the government out of your phone, then it's not so good


----------

